# Carolina Mustard Sauce



## smoking chief (May 9, 2014)

Anyone have a recipe they want to share? Im smoking some butts this weekend and want to change it up a bit with some sauce other than my tomato based sauces.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2014)

Here is my version...JJ

Yellow Bubba Q Juice

2C Yellow Mustard

1C Cider Vinegar

1/2-1C Brown Sugar

1-2T Sriracha

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran. Onion

1/2tsp Salt

1T Worcstershire

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.

Makes 3 Cups.

And another members... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51920/soflaquers-carolina-mustard-sauce


----------



## smoking nana (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll be trying this today! Thanks Chef Jimmy J


----------

